# الشباب في رمضان



## عبد الله مسعود (24 يونيو 2014)

صباح الخير 
قرب الشهر الكريم كل عام وأنتو بخير وصحة وسلامة وعساكم من عوادة 
في رمضان النظام كله يتغير والسهر يصير زيادة وتدرون , غير المسلسلات الكثيرة !! ما ادري هذي السنة وش بتابع بس الأهم متى بروح الجيم ؟! اش احسن قبل الفطور ولا بعد؟ اش رايكم ؟ 
وانا قاعد افكر بالجيم تذكرت ان المكملات الغذائية قربت تخلص وشفت الموقع اسمو سبورتر http://www.sporter.com
عشان اطلب وطلع في عروض مرة حلوة بمناسبة رمضان فقلت لازم اقولكم وأفيدكم 
الحين بستنى مساعدتكم الجيم قبل ولا بعد الإفطار ؟


----------

